# DVDs: what software converts PAL to NTSC?



## d54321k (Oct 28, 2003)

Is it possible to convert a PAL disc to NTSC format?
Thanks
DK


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

You could rip the pal DVD and finally use imove to convert the file into a movie for ntsc...
Make sure you got enough disc-space and time


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

Btw, what do you want to do? Watch a pal DVD on your ntsc tv?
If so, than you just need your mac with tv-out...


----------



## d54321k (Oct 28, 2003)

No man, I have a built-in converter on my player, it plays PAL discs fine. A friend of mine bought a PAL disc, but his player here doesn't play PAL DVDs, so he asked me to see if it could be converted.

So iMovie would do it, eh? Do I just drop ripped VIDEO_TS folder somewhere and let it process of what? Sorry, probably sounds stupid, but I never tried iMovie before.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

ripping a DVD is quite hard. I know, I wrote it down like it's really easy. You should check how you can rip a DVD. But once this is done, you can use imovie and idvd to make a ntsc DVD out of it.
For ripping DVD check out www.divx.com


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2003)

You've got five major problems, though. You'll never be able to make an exact copy with menus, subtitles etc. It will take a long time to decompress, convert and compress again. Picture and audio will get out of sync because of different frame rates. The picture will be cropped. The quality will be crapped because of the de- and recompression. It's practically not worth it


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

why don't you just invite your friend to watch the DVD on your player? 
Also strengthens your social contact and friendship


----------



## d54321k (Oct 28, 2003)

That it does. Although the primary focus of this project was trying to enhance my skills in digital video archiving rather than avoid having people over  

Well folks, what can I tell you, transferring PAL to NTSC is a big hassle indeed. I think I'll pass on this one.

Hey Sam, to your previous post: I found that ripping DVD isn't so bad with DVDBackup (I think v1.3 is the latest so far). Does a full 9-meg disc in under an hour, an average of 30 to 45 minutes actually.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

He He, tnx d54321k!
When it comes to the point that someone has some issues with DVDs, I will remember DVDBackup


----------

